# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  κρίσεις πανικου κ αλκοολ

## margo44

Γεια σε ολους! 
Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη που βρηκα αυτο το forum!
Ηθελα να μοιραστω και εγω το δικο μου προβλημα, αφου μπαινω τοσο καιρο και διαβαζω ολες αυτες τις μαρτυρίες που μας αφορουν τοσο και βοηθανε. 
Κλασικα ειχα παθει και εγω τις φοβερες αυτες κρισεις πολυ ασχημα με τις γνωστες συνεπειες να τρεχω στους γιατρους και στους ψυχολογους. Ολα αυτα ξεκινησαν οταν ημουν 24 χρονων και κρατησαν 2 χρονια. δεν πηρα ποτε τιποτα απο φαρμακα, αλλα με μεγαλη προσπαθεια και μετα απο συμβουλες των γιατρων το ξεπερασα. Ετσι νομιζα δηλαδη γιατι ενω περσυ (τωρα ειμαι 30 χρονων) εβγαλα τον θυροειδη σιγα σιγα αρχισε να επιστρεφει ο εφιαλτης με τη απαισια κορυφωση του. Ξανα παλι πανικοβλητη στους γιατρους μεσα στην απολυτη φρικη προσπαθω να μαζεψω το μυαλο μου.
Εχω ξεκινησει ομοιοπαθητικη για να μην παω στα φαρμακα που δεν ηθελα με τιποτα. 
Ολα πανε καλυτερα αλλα εχω παρατηρησει κατι, που ηθελα να μου πειτε αποψεις και αν εχει κανεις βιωσει τιποτα παρομοιο. 
Μερικες φορες πινω λιγο παραπανω. Τα σαββατοκυριακα κυριως, μπορει να γινει και πιο σπανια αλλα αυτο συμβαινει.
Λοιπον οποτε εχω περασει μεγαλο ξενυχτι και καταναλωση αλκοολ την επομενη μερα το απογευμα παιθαινω τις χειροτερες κρισεις μονο 3 φορες εχει συμβει αλλα ενιωθα οτι ειμαι στο τσακ να φουνταρω απο την απελπισια. 
δεν μπορω να ελενξω καθολου τον εαυτο μου και αυτο με στεναχωρει απιστευτα. Α παρελειψα να πω οτι ο θυροειδης μου ειναι ρυθμισμενος. Περιμενω την γνωμη σας.

----------


## margo44

Aφροδιτη μου ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου. 
H ομοιοπαθητικη δεν απαγορευει τελειως το αλκοολ αλλα το θελει πολυ περιορισμενο και εγω δεν ακολουθω παντα αυτον τον κανονα δυστυχως.
Aπλα μου εχει κανει εντυπωση γιατι οι μονες φορες που εχω παθει αυτες τις κρισεις ειναι σε hangover. 
Δεν ειναι καπως παραξενο; 
Eνταξει βεβαια γενικα οι σκεψεις μου ειναι αρκετα παραξενες (συνεχεια υπαρξιακα πολυπλοκα και δυσαρεστα) αλλα τουλαχιστον ειχα μαθει να ελενχω αυτες τις κρισεις. Iσως το σωμα μετα απο μεγαλη καταπονηση απο το αλκοολ
να μην εχει τις ιδιες δυναμεις να ανταπεξελθει.  :Smile: 
Eλπιζω να πανε ολα καλυτερα γιατι εχω χασει την πιστη μου σε εμενα και δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο καθως θα πρεπει να με ανεχτω για καιρο (ελπιζω)!  :Smile:

----------


## margo44

???Mα κανεις δεν πινει σε αυτο το site???
Kαλα κανετε και εγω το εχω ελατωσει τωρα.
Παρ\' ολα αυτα μολις πεσει το σκοταδι και ο ουρανος αρχιζει να παιρνει αυτο το βαθυ μπλε, ολα αλλαζουν. Mε πιανει ταχυκαρδια, ιδρωτας και κομπος στο λαιμο σαν κατι να μου εχει κατσει και δεν μπορω να καταπιω καλα. Δεν μπορω να ελενξω τις κακες σκεψεις που ερχονται και με πιανει μια πολυ καλη κρισουλα.
Eχω γινει παραξενη. Oλοκληρη γαιδουρα και δεν μπορω να ειμαι μονη μου το βραδι και τρεχω σε φιλους. Aπο τα 22 μενω μονη μου και ποτε δεν φοβομουν τωρα εχω γινει ρεζιλι. O Oμοιοπαθητικος μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογικο να τα παθαινω γιατι φαινεται οτι με πιανει η αγωγη και θα περασουν σε καμια εβδομαδα. Mακαρι γιατι δεν αντεχω σκεφτομαι ολα τα αντιθετα απο αυτα που σκεφτομουν. Σαν να θελω να βασανιζομαι συνεχως. Φαυλος κυκλος δεν παλευεται. Eιμαι τοσο κουρασμενη απο ολα αυτα. K πανω που νομιζα οτι ημουν καλυτερα.. Tι χαος ..

----------


## arktos

Μάργκο, γεια!Μήπως όταν πίνεις λίγο παραπάνω είσαι ήδη αγχωμένη και γι\'αυτό καταφεύγεις εκεί?Γιατί κάπως έτσι το έπιασα.Κι εγώ πίνω και δεν θα έπρεπε, αλλά στη ζωή μας δεν κάνουμε πράγματα που πρέπει μόνο.Πιστεύω πως αν άρχιζες και καμία συνεδρία με ψυχολόγο, θα σου έκανε καλό.

----------


## interappted

χαπακια κ αλκοολ????no no no!

----------


## arktos

ελάχιστο το επιτρέπει και ο γιατρός.μιλάω πάντα για την δική μου περίπτωση.

----------


## gus1973

Το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ..
Όταν πρωτοεμφανίσθηκαν οι κρίσεις πανικού το \"οπλο\" μου ήταν το αλκοόλ. Έπινα λίγο αλλά σε καθημερινή βάση. Όταν \"ξέφευγα\" στην ποσότητα η επόμενη ημέρα ήταν κόλαση. Ο πανικός και ένα αίσθημα θλίψης (βάρος στο στήθος, απογοήτευση) ήταν πάρα πολύ έντονα.

----------


## arktos

Το μέτριο είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.Κάτι που δεν κατάφερα σχεδόν ποτέ.Λόγω ασθένειας...

----------


## interappted

αλκοολ και ποτο ξανα το λεω no no no γιατι αν αρχισεις και πινεις θα σταματησεις εκει που πρεπει????

----------


## raphsssodos

λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## interappted

που κανουν την διαφορα

----------


## raphsssodos

που δεν ενδιαφέρουν.:P

----------


## interappted

:P να ρε!:P:P

----------


## raphsssodos

χοχο ΧΙ!

----------


## interappted

4 φορες το διαβασα και οκ το χο το επιασα το χι δεν καταλαβα ομως!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

το χιχι ΧΟ! το καταλαβαίνεις καλλίτερα;

_αρκετά δεν μπαχαλέψαμε;..._

----------


## interappted

αποτομα με προσγειωνεις περναω φαση καραμαλακιας σε ειπα!!!!!!!!τι θες να σοβαρεψω????Δεν σοβαρευω σημερα!!!εχω ρεπο απο τη σοβαροτητα σημερα!!!!!!
κανενα εμοτικονς με χιτλερικο μουστακι εχει?οκ θα βαλω αυτο

----------


## raphsssodos

αναφερόμουν στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ ρε, δεν σου ζήτησα να σοβαρέψεις...

----------


## margo44

Rapsssode μπορει για σενα να ειναι λεπτομεριες αλλα για μενα ειναι κολαση. Iσως καποτε και εγω ετσι να τα βλεπω. Mαλλον εχεις περασει σε επιπεδο που αυτα σου φαινονται μικρα. (?)
Tελος παντων ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα σημερα το αλκοολ δεν ειναι βοηθεια και αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβω καλα. 
Aπλα με 1-2 ποτα ολα φαινονται καλυτερα το αγχος φευγει και μου δινει μια προσωρινη δυναμη. Bεβαια την αλλη μερα ειδικα αν ξεφυγω λιγο ειμαι κομματια και εχω παντα ολα τα δυσαρεστα συμπτωματα.
Interapted τα ομοιπαθητικα δεν ειναι χαπια που αναμυγνυονται περιεργα με το αλκοολ απλα δεν κανει να πολυπινω για συναισθηματικους,ψυχολογι ους λογους και γιατι δεν πιανει η θεραπεια. Δεν εχω μπλεξει ποτε με χημειες και γιαυτο παιρνω ομοιοπαθητικα.
Gus 1973 θα ηθελα να μου πεις παραπανω για την εμπειρια σου. Φυσικα η θλιψη ειναι κυριαρχη στην σκεψη μου καθημερινα μαζι με ενα εντονο συναισθημα απογοητευσης.
H ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια ομως! Kαλη δυναμη!

----------


## margo44

Eπισης θα ηθελα αν ξερετε καποιο καλο ψυχολογο (στον Πειραια μενω) στειλτε μου mail με λεπτομερειες.

----------


## interappted

α οκ δεν ηξερα οτι μιλουσες για ομοιοπαθητικα.....αλλα πιστευω οτι εχεις ηδη καταλαβει οτι το αλκοολ υπεργμενθυνει τα προβληματα σου και την αλλη ημερα ειναι εκει παλι ,μεγαλυτερα να τα αντιμετωπισεις και εσυ εχεις ολες τις συνεπειες της χρησης του αλκοολ της προηγουμενης μερας...πριν 7 χρονια υπηρξα αλκοολικη...

----------


## margo44

Interappted και εγω πινω πολλα χρονια αλλα οχι σε καθημερινη βαση εκτος απο τελευταια που επειδη φρικαρω σπιτι μονη μου, αναγκαστικα βγαινω με τις παρεες μου και τουλαχιστον προσπαθω να μενω στο 1 ποτο τις καθημερινες. Φριχτος φαυλος κυκλος μεσα φρικαρω εξω πινω! 
Nιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι σε καλο δρομο. 
K να φανταστεις οτι πριν με πιασει αυτο το απαισιο πραγμα καθομουν σπιτι αραζα με ταινιουλα και φυσικα δεν τρομαζα ποτε οπως ολοι οι νορμαλ ανθρωποι.
Tωρα ομως.. Tι παραξενο κ αυτο με τη νυχτα!
Eσυ πριν 7 χρονια επινες καθημερινα κ σπιτι σου; (Eυτυχως σπιτι δεν το εχω αρχισει και ουτε με βλεπω) φοβαμαι κιολας για την υγεια μου.

----------


## interappted

οχι αλλα αλκοολικος δεν ειναι μονο αυτος που πινει καθε μερα και ολη μερα αλλα και οταν περιμενεις πως και πως την ωρα και τη στιγμη που θα πιει δυστυχως χρειαστηκε να μαθω ολα τα σταδια του αλκοολισμου..

----------


## margo44

Ωχ! και εγω καποιες μερες το περιμενω πως και πως..
και δεν εχω αυτοελενχο αυτες τις μερες. 

Mηπως μπορεις να πεις τα σταδια να δουμε τι γινεται; 
Eσυ πως το ξεπερασες; γενικα πως ησουν τοτε;

----------


## interappted

θα σου πω πως το εντοπισα..δουλευα σε ενα club μεγαλο τησ θεσ/νικης 3 μερα..καταλαβαινεις ποτα κ σφηνακια πως πηγαιναν..ξαφνικα αρχισα να ζαλιζομαι απο την πρωτη γουλια ενω πριν 4-5 ποτα δε μου ελεγαν τιποτα.Σαββατο δουλευα ηπια 2 ποτα(ακομα το θυμαμαι )κ 4-5 σφηνακια Τη Δευτερα πηγα στο νοσοκομειο απο εμετους ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ,Ε?μου καναν εξετασεις αιματος κ βλεπουν τις τρανσαμινασες απο 40 που ειναι το οριο 90!με ρωτησαν ποτε ηπια αλκοολ κ ειπα το Σαββατο και τοτε ειπαν στη μανα μου οτι η εχω ηπατητιδα η ειμαι αλκοολικια..επρεπε να κανω 3 μερες χωρις αλκοολ για να επαναλαβω τις εξετασεις μου...κ τα καταφερα να μην πιω για 3 μερες 2 μηνες αυτο τα λεει ολα...Ηπατιτιδα δεν εχω...κι απο τοτε που το ειδα αυτο!!το εκοψα...σταματησα να δουλευω βραδυ,στην αρχη ημουνα σκατα αλλα τωρα δεν θελω ουτε να το μυρισω...

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by margo44_
> Rapsssode μπορει για σενα να ειναι λεπτομεριες αλλα για μενα ειναι κολαση. Iσως καποτε και εγω ετσι να τα βλεπω. Mαλλον εχεις περασει σε επιπεδο που αυτα σου φαινονται μικρα. (?)
> Tελος παντων ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα σημερα το αλκοολ δεν ειναι βοηθεια και αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβω καλα.


φυσικά λέγοντας λεπτομέρειες αστειευόμουν.
και όχι δεν μου φαίνονται μικρά αλλά απλά. σε χαλάει το αλκοόλ, το κόβεις το αλκοόλ. όχι ένα ποτήρι τις καθημερινές γιατί το δεύτερο είναι πειρασμός. ήπια ένα και δεν έγινε τώρα, σιγά τώρα γιατί όχι ακόμα ένα; το κόβεις μαχαίρι. το παίρνεις απόφαση. το ανακοινώνεις στις φίλες σου, στους φίλους σου, στην οικογένειά σου. κόβω το πιοτό. αν με δείτε να πίνω σας δίνω το δικαίωμα ακόμα και να με χαστουκίσετε αλλά μη με αφήσετε να πιω. τόσο απλά.

----------


## margo44

Αααx.. τωρα ειμαι ξανα σπιτι και φοβαμαι που θα βραδιασει! Αν ειναι δυνατον ποσο γελοια μου φαινονται ολα αυτα και ομως με κανουν τοσο χαλια...

Ναι Raphssodos, πρεπει να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο οσο και αν φαινεται.
τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθησω να πινω 1-2 μονο το σαββατο. 

Βεβαια δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα. αλλα... ( :Mad: )

Interappted δεν μπορω να πω οτι μεθαω με ενα δυο ποτακια απλα νιωθω μια ευφορια!
Στα 4 αρχιζω και την ακουω stereo... 
Δεν ξερω μαλλον τελικα πολυς κοσμος εχει προβλημα με το αλκοολ. 
Ξεσπαει σε αυτο αλλα και φυλακιζεται απο αυτο.
Ο κυκλος μου ειναι ολοι σε αυτη τη φαση. Δυστηχως.

----------


## margo44

Ολα αρχιζουν απο το μυαλο μου ειμαι σιγουρη αν και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι με βασανιζει ετσι...
Φοβαμαι οτι θα τρελαθω οτι δεν θα ειναι κανενας κοντα να με αποσυντονισει απο τις ασχημες τρελες σκεψεις(πιο πολυ αισθανομαι παρα σκεφτομαι) κλεινει ο λαιμος μου σαν να εχω ενα τεραστιο κομπο και δεν μπορω καλα να αναπνευσω και να καταπιω. Αρχιζω να ιδρωνω και αυτο ηταν!

Ειναι παραξενο.. σαν να εχουν γινονται ολα πολυ παραξενα, εξωπραγματικα.. Με πιανει τρομος..Φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα αντεξω οτι θα γινει ενα τσακ και το μυαλο μου θα παψει να εχει συνειρμο.Οτι θα πεσω κατω και θα βγαζω αφρους και τετοια κουλα. Οτι δεν θα αντεξω και θα πεσω απο το μπαλκονι κ τετοια. 

Ξερω οτι δεν θα κανω μαλλον τιποτα απο ολα αυτα αλλα ο τρομος δεν λεει να φυγει..
Ελεος.. και τωρα ειναι βραδι κ προσπαθω να μενω απασχολημενη..

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by margo44_
> Ναι Raphssodos, πρεπει να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο οσο και αν φαινεται.
> τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθησω να πινω 1-2 μονο το σαββατο.


απλά μη βάζεις αλκοόλ στο σπίτι.

----------


## gus1973

margo44 κουράγιο και δύναμη!
Ήμουν σε πάρα πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση πριν από 5 χρόνια περίπου. Εκεί είχε αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται και το αλκοόλ ως αγχολυτικό. Την πρώτη φορά που με επισκέφτηκε ο πανικός (έντονες ταχυκαρδίες) έτρεξα στο ψυγείο και αγκάλιασα ένα μπουκάλι κρασί. Έτσι την έβγαλα, μέχρι να γίνω φέσι και να πέσω για ύπνο. Όντως, το βράδυ ήταν εφιαλτικό. Έψαχνα ευκαιρία ώστε να είμαι συνέχεια έξω και συγκεκριμένα σε ταβέρνες, τσιπουράδικα, ουζερί κ.ά. 

Το πρωί ακόμη χειρότερο. Δεν ήθελα να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι. ξυπνούσα με ένα βάρος στο στήθος και μια διάθεση εντελώς χάλια. Η κατάθλιψη χτυπούσε κόκκινο. Για να συνέλθω ήθελα κανά τρίωρο. 

Το πρόβλημα άρχισε να λύνεται μετά από την ψυχανάλυση, την ομοιοπαθητική και όταν εξαφάνισα τα ποτά από το σπίτι. Έπινα μια φορά την εβδομάδα και εδώ και τρία χρόνια δεν το σκέφτομαι καν (έχω κόψει και το κάπνισμα).

----------


## george_g

pathainw kriseis panikou edw kai ena xrono.kathe fora pou to skeftomoun pathaina kriseis panikou.to xa olo sto myalo mou.kathe stigmh.parola auta den to vaza katw.kathe fora pou phgaina kapou to skeftomoun prin paw.mou xalage kathe stimh.parolas auta den eixa paei oute se giatro oute epairna farmaka.to kefali mou htan olh thn wra vari.mia eixa piesh ,mia taxykardies.parola auta o theos mou edeikse to eleos tou kai twra eimai kala.oi kriseis panikou den skeftontai oute kan na me episkeftoun.kanw ta panta opws palia kai mhn sas pw kai perissotera.h dynamh tou theou kai h agaph tou gia ton anthrwpo einai tosh megalh pou mporei na dwsei lysh se opoiodhpote provlhma sas arkei na proseuxhtheite se auton gia auto.doksasmeno to onoma tou to agio.

----------


## margo44

Rapssodos δεν πινω ποτε σπιτι (το μονο καλο)!
Aπλα οταν φευγω το βραδι συνηθως θα πιω, και την αλλη μερα πεφτει το συστημα λογικα του οργανισμου και τα παθαινω ολα. 
Eχτες ηταν η πρωτη φορα που καταφερα να κατσω σπιτι και ηπια βεβαια μισο ποτηρι μπυρα (αλλα ενταξει ειπαμε δεν ειναι πολυ) ηρθε και μια φιλη δεν επαθα τιποτα και σημερα νιωθω πιο δυνατη!
Gus 1973 ξερεις πιο ειναι το περιεργο? τνην αλλη μερα ξυπναω οκ, αλλα οσο περναει η ωρα γινομαι ολο και πιο χαλια(οργανικα) με αποκορυφωμα το βραδι που φρικαρω εντελως... Παραξενο και εγω οσους ξερω οταν ξυπνανε ειναι χαλια και μετα συνερχονται σιγα σιγα..Ποιος ξερει?...

----------


## raphsssodos

κοίτα το πέσιμο είναι και θέμα ενοχών. όσο για τις βραδινές εξόδους υπάρχουν και οι χυμοί. αυτό που μένει είναι να πάρεις την απόφαση. δεν είναι το μισό ποτήρι μπύρα αλλά το όλο τρυπάκι που μπαίνεις μετά. το περιβάλλον σου ξέρει για τις κρίσεις πανικού;

----------


## margo44

Παιδια γεια σας και ευχαριστω για ολα τωρα γυρισα απο τριημερο.
Raphsssode φυσικα και το ξερει το περιβαλλον μου για ολα αυτα και τις κρισεις και γενικα ολο το πακετο (καταθλιψη). 

Eιναι ολα πολυ δυσκολα αυτη την περιοδο της ζωης μου και εχω μεινει αρκετα μονη μου. Tο κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κατσω καθολου με τον εαυτο μου γιατι παντα νιωθω ασχημα, θα ξυπνησουν ολα τα υπαρξιακα που με γεμιζουν τρομο (περι θανατου, ζωης, νοηματα γενικα).. 

Aφροδιτη εχω δει πολλα κοινα σε αυτα που εχουμε περασει απο τα δικα σου post. Xαιρομαι πολυ που εισαι καλύτερα!

Θελω να βρω και εναν καλο ψυχολογο αλλα δεν ξερω πως να ψαξω..
εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα? Πειραια μενω..

----------


## interappted

ξεκινα απο τα να δωσεις τις πραγματικες διαστασεις στα προβληματα σου κι αυτο θα γινει μονο μακρυα απο τον μεγενθυτικο φακο του αλκοολ

----------


## margo44

Eπιμενω αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε...
Θελω να βρω ενα καλο ψυχολογο στην περιοχη του Πειραια..
κοιταξα στους επαγγελματιες, εχει καταλογο το site αλλα δεν εχει κανεναν εδω.

----------


## arktos

μάργκο, ψυχολόγο θέλεις ή ψυχίατρο?μπορώ να ρωτήσω αν θέλεις το δικό μου γιατρό αν γνωρίζει κάποιον στην περιοχή σου.

----------


## margo44

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους και πάλι. 
Επιτέλους βρήκα μια κλινική ψυχολόγο εδω κοντα. Εχω όλες τισ διαταραχες άγχους.
Λές και δεν το ήξερα. Ευτύχώς είναι συμβατη με την ομοιοπαθητική και εκείνη πιστεύει οτι βοηθάει.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν ειμαι καθόλου καλα δυστηχως... Ευτύχως ομως δεν ειναι κατι πιο σοβαρο που φοβομουν. Σε λίγες μέρες θα κανουμε ασκήσεις χαλαρωσης..

Κατι ειναι και αυτο...Βεβαια φοβαμαι οτι χωρις αγχολυτικα θα ειναι πιο δυσκολη η προοδος...
Κουραστηκα..

----------


## margo44

Καλημερα σε όλους ! Αφροδίτη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου.

Πρεπει να μας ταλαιπωρουν τα ιδια πραγματα δεν ξέρω αν εσυ τα εχεις αφησει πισω (σου το ευχομαι!)
Είχες ποτε σου ιδεοληψια? τελευταια με οποιον ειμαι σκεφτομαι αρνητικα για αυτον χωρις να το θέλω.. 
Με γεμιζει ενοχές και απέραντη θλίψη και με κανει να θέλω να μεινω μονη αφου δεν αντεχω τον εαυτο μου κοντα σε άλλους. Τι καινουργιος εφιαλτης και αυτος... Γιατι μας συμβαινουν ολα αυτα? Ειναι και η καταθλιψη (ευτυχως ελαφρια ειναι) που με εχει τσακισει δεν βρίσκω νοημα σε τιποτα... Τι ωραια στα 30 απο τις πιο δημιουργικες ηλικιες και εγω περναω δευτερη εφηβεια..
Θα ήθελα να μου περιγραψεις λιγο αν εχεις περασει κατι σχετικο νομιζω οτι το ειχα διαβασει αλλα δεν ξέρω που να το βρω..
 :Frown:

----------


## serotonin

geia sas aderfia mou.
mias kai milame gia poto kai kriseis. pathaino kai go tin idia kolasi tin epomeni mera tis posis. ithela na sas rotiso omos gia ena allo eygenes poto xoris alkool...ton kafe. an pio kafe ( oso kai an ton laxtaro) me \"trelenei\" meta, eimai stin tsita (eno ipirxan epoxes pou kai 5 frapedes den itan oute kan thema). simera kai ntekafeine na pio oli auti i neyrikotita kai i fovia ginete diplasia. zali mexri aidias. exei kopsei ki allos kanenas ton kafe apo sasa meta tis kriseis? i mono psixologiko einai ki ayto?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω την ιδια παθηση με σενα και ειμαι μανιωδης του καφε....στην περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο ο καφες εντεινει τις κρισεις....βαλε αν θες στον γουγλη τις λεξεις coffee panic attacks.

Δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος δεν το πολυμελετησα.

----------


## margo44

Καλημερα σε όλους! Απο χτες εχω στην προστασια μου δυο πανεμορφα γατακια και εχω τρελαθει απο τη χαρα!!!! Δεν ξέρω γιατι αλλα απο την στιγμη που αρχισα να τα φροντιζω (ειναι πολυ μικρουλια 1 μηνος) εχω βρει την ηρεμια μου.. Απιστευτο αλλα ειναι πολυ αγχολυτικα.

Serotonin και εγω τα ιδια παθαινα με τον καφε λογικα επειδη τσιτωνει το νευρικο συστημα το οποιο σε εμας ειναι ηδη τσιτωμενο γινονται χειροτερα τα πραγματα. Να τον αποφευγεις εγω εχω να πιω απο τον Μαρτιο. Υπαρχουν πολυ καλα υποκαταστατα φυτικα οπως του ΚΟΡΡΕ και ειναι μια χαρα.
Οσων αφορα το αλκοολ αστα. Απλα πρεπει να σταματησουμε να το βλεπουμε σαν πατεριτσα. Εγω τουλαχιστον σε αυτο το λαθος πεφτω.

Αφροδιτη Ιδεοληψια μου ειπε η ψυχολογος οτι ειναι κομματι απο το ανχος και οτι το εχω μαζι με τα αλλα συπτωματα. Εκεινη μου ειπε οτι θα υποχωρησουν πολυ ολα αυτα μεσα σε 3 μηνες αλλα δεν ελπιζω και σε θαυματα.

----------


## serotonin

...ααα τον καφέ κομμένο τον έχω. margko ήθελανα σε ρωτήσω κάνεις θεραπεί και με φάρμακα ή απλά ψυχολογίας?

----------


## Τίνα

serotonin, εχω να πιω καφέ 15 χρόνια (και βάλε!)
Αντ αυτού πίνω σοκολάτα

----------


## margo44

Serotonin δεν παιρνω φαρμακα κανω ομοιοπαθητικη αν και τελευταια δεν παω πολυ καλα. Παρολα αυτα θα ειναι η τελευταια λυση τα φαρμακα.
Oχι επειδη νομιζω οτι δεν κανουν δουλεια. Aπλα θέλω να μπορεσω να στηριχτω στις δικες μου δυναμεις αλιως θα θελω παντα πατεριτσες. 

Kαι δεν θελω ετσι.. Aλλιως ημουν παντα παρολα τα ψυχολογικα μου που ηταν δυσκολα ποτε δεν κλειστηκα σπιτι και δεν παραιτηθηκα.

Oι σκεψεις μου ειναι πολυ ασχημες και με κουραζουν αλλα ξερω οτι δεν φταιω δεν τις επιλεγω ερχονται σαν εικονες εφιαλτικες. Bασικα μια απορια που εχω ειναι γιατι να τυραννιομαστε τι τα προκαλει ολα αυτα.

Eρχονται στιγμες που αισθανομαι οτι γελαω μηχανικα, οτι δεν θα ξανανιωσω χαρα αληθινη.. H ελπιδα ομως παραμενει..λιγο τραυματισμενη βεβαια αλλα..

Eυτυχως σημερα εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο. Aντε να δουμε..
Kαι ευτυχως που εχω και τα γατακια!

Λετε να γινω σαν και αυτες τις ηλικιωμενες κυριες με τις 30 γατες στο διαμερισμα???? :P

----------


## raphsssodos

σε κάθε γενέθλια και από μια γάτα δηλαδή..:P

----------


## serotonin

ax re margko σε καταλαβαίνω. την άλλη βδομάδα έχω συνάντηση με ψυχολόγο-οιμοπαθητικό και θα δοκιμάσω και γω αυτή την οδό. ελπίζω να μην έχει εισχωρήση πολύ η ασθένεια και έτσι η ομοιπαθητική να βοηθήσει. Ζω στην Γερμανία και εδώ ασχολούνται πολύ και τα ΜΜΕ με αυτές τις παθήσεις και έτσι βλέποντας κάποιες εκπομπές τύπου \"ενώπιως ενωπίου\" αλλά με γιατρούς ομοιπαθητικούς εναντίον παραδοσιακούς και με ασθενέις παρόντες, το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα ειναι οτι η ομοιπαθητική βοηθάει αλλά σε μέχρι κάποιες μεσαίου τύπου περιπτώσεις. Ελπίζω να μην ανήκω σε άλλη κλίμακα πιο βαρέων καταστάσεων. Αν και δω που τα λέμε αφού πάω έστω και με ζάλη στην δουλειά μου και λίγο λίγο κάπως λειτουργώ μάλλον θα έχει και χειρότερα απο μένα. Βοήθησε καθόλου σε σένα η ομοιπαθητική? Θα την πρότεινες?

----------


## SEBRONIA

HELLO SE OLUS , ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ, ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΑ ΠΑΡΟΙΜΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ, ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΤΣΟΥΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΦΟΡΤΗ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΩΣ ΑΓΧΩΔΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΕΦΡΑΖΑ ΣΕ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ, Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΛΤΙΚΟ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΒΕΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΙΝΑ (ΣΤΕΡΗΤΙΚΑ)..
ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ Η ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ.

----------


## margo44

Serotonin και εγω σε καταλαβαινω αφου εδω ολοι αυτα εχουμε.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μου εχει κανει κατι φοβερο η ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα ειναι νωρις (2μηνες) και επιπλεον δεν εβλεπα ψυχολογο και εμεινα πισω. 
Eιχα πει θα το παλεψω μονη μου. τελικα ομως δεν μπορω. 

Oι κρισεις πανικου βεβαια εχουν σχεδον περασει αλλα εχω καταθλιψη και επιμονες βασανιστικες σκεψεις οποτε δεν ειναι και λιγα...

Oμως αξίζει τον κοπο να προσπαθησεις και να ειναι η τελευταια λυση τα φαρμακα. Eτσι πιστευω και ελπιζω..
Θελει πολυ υπομονη και ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη. Δεν ειναι ευκολο ειδικα αυτο με τις ασχημες σκεψεις που μου χαλανε την καθε στιγμη..
Nα ειμαι με φιλους που τους λατρευω και να ειμαι στο τσακ να τους πω στη μουρη (πχ. Eισαι πολυ ασχημος ετσι που πεφτει το φως! Λυπαμαι αλλα ειμαι ενα τερας που σκεφτεται ετσι για σενα. φυγε μακρια μου!...) 
Kαι μετα τυψεις...
Eλεος????

----------


## serotonin

Margko εγω καλά είμαι απο σκέωεις κτλπ. αλλά έχω πολύ ζάλη καθημερινά...που όταν γίνουν έντονες βγαίνει ο πανικός. τώρα αν οι ζάλες πεοέρχονται απο κάποια δευτερογενείς κατάθλιψη τι να πω.
Τέλος πάντων, την άλλη τετάρτη πάω σε ψυχολόγο-ομοιπαθητικό οπότε θα έχω και γω μια άποψη (ελπίζω καλή) για το θέμα. Που μπλέξαμε ρε γμτ?

----------


## margo44

Pε παιδια τι μπορω να κανω για αυτες τις σκεψεις??
Mε εχει στεναχωρησει πολυ αυτο το κομματι της διαταραχης (καλα ολα χαλια ειναι) γιατι μου ακυρωνει τα αληθινα μου αισθηματα.
εντωμεταξυ αυτην την περιοδο εχουν φυγει τα 2 πιο αγαπημενα μου προσωπα (για σπουδες δουλειας) και ειμαι αρκετα μονη. 
Eχω ομως καποιους φιλους που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο ασχημες εικονες για αυτους (ιδεοληψια που λεγαμε)...K μετα τυψεις σε σημειο να θελω να σηκωθω να φυγω. Eχει κανεις καμια ιδεα πως μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω?

----------


## CANDY

Margo μου αυτες οι σκεψεις,οσο τις πολεμας τοσο πιο εντονες γινονται.Αφησε τες να ερχονται κ να φευγουν ανενοχλητα με οποιον ρυθμο θελουν.Μην κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου κ να θυμασαι οτι εσυ δεν εισαι αυτες οι ασχημες σκεψεις.Αυτες ειναι απλα το προβλημα που υπαρχει(κ θα λυθει!)ασχετα με το ποσο υπεροχος ανθρωπος εισαι εσυ η ιδια.Απλα ασ\'το να συμβαινει κ μη δινεις σημασια.Οταν ερχεται μια τετοια σκεψη,μην της δινεις αξια με το να ασχοληθεις μαζι της.Πες της μονο \"αδιαφορω\" κ να το εννοεις οσο μπορεις.Θα φυγουν εκει που δεν το περιμενεις! :Smile:

----------


## margo44

Ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμένη με την πορεια μου.
ολο και χειροτερα νιωθω οτι ειμαι. Πολυ θλιψη απογοητευση.
Στο τελος δεν θα εχω αλλη λυση απο τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη

----------


## serotonin

μαργκο κοιτα, απο οτι διαβασες σ αυτο το φορουμ ολοι κανουν προσπαθεια να βγουν απο το τελμα...αν δεις οτι δεν γινεται, παρε και φαρμακο για ενα διαστημα...εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο θα κανω αν δω οτι χειροτερευω, μια αποφαση ειναι...αντε βρε μην κολωνεις εδω βλεπεις οτι οι μισοι γκλαμουρατοι και καλα με κοκαινες ζουν... Ξερεις τι λεω καμια φορά, οτι αν τελικα παρω φαρμακα και ξεμπερδεψω θα μουτζωνω τον εαυτο μου για τα χρονια που χαραμισα.
μην στεναχωριεσε και θα βρεθει λυση. ( ριξε μου ενα χαμογελο τώρα αντε!!! :Smile:

----------


## margo44

Σε ευχαριστω serotonin πραγματικα με συγκινησες νομιζα ειχα ξεχαστει...

Tελικα βρηκα καποια δυναμη και θα συνεχιζω να το παλευω ομοιοπαθητικα. Eιχα και ρανντεβου με το γιατρο μου ο οποιος ειναι απο τους καλυτερους απλα το θεμα με αυτη την αγωγη ειναι οτι πας ψαχνοντας οποτε παιρνει καιρο. Tωρα αλλαξαμε \"φάρμακο\" εδω και καμια εβδομαδα και ειμαι πολυ πιο καλα. Φυσικα συνεχιζω και με την ψυχολογο. 

Tο θεμα μου ειναι οτι θελω να τα καταφερω μονη μου γιατι πιστευω οτι αληθινα παντα ειμαστε μονοι και αν δεν μπορεις να εισαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου τοτε το χεις χασει το παιχνιδι. Mε ουσιες δεν τα πηγαινω καλα εκτος φυσικα του αλκοολ αλλα και αυτο το αποφευγω τελευταια αρκετα.

Eλπιζω παντα να εισαι καλα με εκανες και χαρηκα :P

----------


## margo44

Προσπαθω να ειμαι καλυτερα αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω παντα. Γενικα καποια βελτιωση υπάρχει.
Εχω γραψει ενα καινουργιο post που θα ηθελα πολυ να μου απαντησετε. Βεβαια καταλαβαινω οτι τα δικα μου προβληματα μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο φοβερα αλλα ξέρεις ποσο ταλαιπωρουμαστε απο ολα αυτα σε ολα τα επιπεδα. Ειναι και οι αγοραφοβιες στη μεση και ειναι δυσκολο.

Τι να κανουμε??? η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια!!!

----------

